# Happy Birthday Fatboy!



## RJJ (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh Fat one have a great birthday! Will you be at the hearings?


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 12, 2012)

Happy B-day!


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, hope they all were a blast  

Francis


----------



## fatboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks folks, rolled up to Sturgis for a quick visit with some cousins from eastern SD, we were on four wheels, but still managed to have a good time. RJJ, I will be on the beach in Kauai during the hearings, made reservations about 18 months ago for a time share trade. So, y'all will have to carry on without me this go-round!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2012)

HBFB!...Damn ten characters!....


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 13, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> HBFB!...Damn ten characters!....


Fill in the space after your short posts with dots and color them white as seen below.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 13, 2012)

Ω.........


----------



## Alias (Aug 13, 2012)

A very Happy Belated fatboy!  :cheers

Sue


----------

